# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Hoe kom je van je jeugdpuistjes af?

## menx

Hoe kom je van je jeugdpuistjes af ?! :Confused: 

HOE?

IK WIL ZELF VAN MIJN JEUGDPUISTJES AF .


XXXX P.S: IK WILS SNEL ANTWOORD.

----------


## sietske763

tandpasta op de puistjes doen, dan drogen ze uit,
zo hebben onze meiden het gedaan

----------


## menx

bedankt.
Ik het proberen/?

Meer tips ?

\
/
'\
v

----------


## Agnes574

De Clearasil produkten werken ook goed tegen puistjes > verkrijgbaar bij apotheek en drogisterij!
Tandpasta helpt idd ook  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Dermanox helpt voor jeugdpuistjes, en helpt nog voor veel meer.

----------


## leosink

Hallo,

Heb zelf jaren last van puistjes gehad en sinds een half jaar ik de producten van institut estherderm van de pure system lijn. Een combinatie van intensif propolis lotion, intensif propolis serum en crème, het ruikt een beetje apart maar het helpt super. Had na een aantal weken al resultaat en ben nu vrijwel puist vrij! Dus kan alleen maar beter worden! Je kunt ze ook gemakkelijk online bestellen in de shopzenus webwinkel. Suc6 ermee!!

----------


## JM1

Hulp zoeken bij een specialist. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld hier een overzicht vinden van specialisten in je buurt die acne/jeugdpuistjes behandelen:overzicht acne specialisten

----------


## christel1

Ik zou ook zeggen naar de dermatoloog (huidarts) of naar de huisarts voor advies. Zeker niet beginnen aan te prutsen want dan kan de boel beginnen ontsteken en ben je nog verder af....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Shergwen

Het slikken van een anticonceptiepil is echt het enige wat zeker werkt. De middeltjes om op je huid te smeren heb ik zelf genoeg gebruikt maar werkt tijdelijk en ze blijven maar terug keren. De pil werkt binnenuit vanuit je lichaam en werkt tegen jouw acne, ik ken meiden die eerst veel puisten hadden en na het gebruik van pil was hun huid helemaal egaal, het duurt wel een even voordat het werkt maar zorgt wel voor een mooie huid zonder puisten. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Shergwen,
Ik neem aan dat jij hier de Diane-35 pil bedoelt?
Deze wordt idd vaak voorgeschreven tegen acné ... ik heb er ook baat bij gehad!

----------


## jolandavanderhoek

Tandpasta en clearasil drogen inderdaad de puistes uit, maar ook je huid zelf! Je puistjes worden misschien minder, maar het is zeker niet goed voor je huid. 
De Diana-35 pil vermindert ook puistjes, maar zodra je hier mee stopt komen ze ook weer net zo hard terug. 

Wat je het beste kunt doen, is naar een schoonheidsspecialist gaan. Deze kan je huid goed reinigen en de puistjes op een hygienische wijze verwijderen. Vaak hebben ze ook hele goede producten die puistjes tegen gaan en goed zijn voor je huid. 

Succes ermee.

----------


## QualiTeas

Denk eens aan Propolis, een zuiver natuurproduct met verbazingwekkende eigenschappen zonder bijwerkingen en niet te duur.

Er is een zéér informatief boekje geschreven door een huisarts die inmiddels veel ervaring heeft met Propolis:

"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## SCCM

IK zoek acne model voor 23-01-2012 om 10.45!? In Nijmegen. Wie helpt mij? Ik weet echt niet meer wat ik moet doen!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

SCCM: Succes ermee om een acne model te vinden....mocht het via deze site niet lukken na vandaag, hang dan gratis kaartjes in de Supermarkt op....typ een berichtje en zet er je 06 nummer op....ik zal voor je duimen....toi toi toi  :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jeugdpuistjes:  :Wink: 

Heel ellendig als je het hebt....ik heb ze ook gehad en ik "haatte" het....ik dronk speciale gore thee....brrrrrrrrrrrr..in mijn tijd was er niet veel, maar wel clearasil...er is nu veel meer op de markt wat niet altijd duur hoeft te zijn....
bij de Body Shop heb je produkten van Tea Atree of zoiets...bijzonder goed....
ehhh hoe zit het met de Hema produkten? het moet ook nog eens betaalbaar zijn....

mocht het heel erg zijn dan zou ik een dokter of dermatoloog inschakelen zoals men hierboven al zegt....Succes en sterkte voor degenen die dit meemaken...
als jong meiske vond ik dit zo erg...dan deed ik spul op mijn puistjes en met een wattenbolletje ( elke dag een schone) deed ik losse poeder op mijn gezicht om het enigzins te verhullen..... :Embarrassment:  Groeten

----------


## SCCM

> SCCM: Succes ermee om een acne model te vinden....mocht het via deze site niet lukken na vandaag, hang dan gratis kaartjes in de Supermarkt op....typ een berichtje en zet er je 06 nummer op....ik zal voor je duimen....toi toi toi 
> 
> Groeten van Elisabeth


Aardig van je. Maar heb ook dat al geprobeerd. Ik heb contact gehad met 2 dokterspraktijken, via acneforums en andere site's, via supermarkten..
Ik denk dat het niet meer gaat lukken.
Het is op een vervelend tijdstip, op eenmaandag ochtend, waarop veel pubers naar school moeten.
Groetjes

----------


## btr835

Pillen tegen puistjes - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## christel1

Ik dacht dat reclame niet mocht op het forum, maar alle regels zijn hier veranderd dus veel soeps blijft er niet meer van over. Als je echt last hebt van acné dan raadpleeg je ofwel je huisarts, ofwel je dermatoloog maar zelf aan prutsen, als het heel ernstig is levert echt niks op. Ja als het weg is dan kan je je gezicht goed onderhouden met de reguliere producten die op de markt zijn maar voor sommige zaken moet je antibiotica gaan nemen, 6 maand, elke dag een pilletje en niet in de zon en geen alcohol drinken, je moet het er echt voor over hebben dan. Veel succes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Christel...niet zo streng he...hahahahaha  :Wink:  ...als je een jongere bent met jeugdpuistjes dan voel je je enorm ongelukkig laat ik je dat vertellen...niet iedereen loopt rond met een gladde huid op die leeftijd, en ik heb er zelf ook onder geleden!!! dus ik voel met allen mee...
je wilt alles wel proberen "als" het maar helpt...zoeken op internet, geen al te agressieve spullen gebruiken, en als het ernstig is hoppa dan naar een dermatoloog of een huisarts want wat voor je vriend/vriendin helpt wil niet zeggen dat "jou" huid er tegen kan....
men praat hier wel over de Diana pil maar dat is voor vrouwen lijkt mij....ook je huid goed blijven verzorgen en afdrogen met een schone handdoek...wees voorzichtig met uitknijpen, doe het dan met een tissue..de hele wereld ligt vol met creme's en alle produkten maar als je er enorm last van hebt dan zou ik liever het oordeel hebben van een huisarts/dermatoloog...zij hebben meer kennis, en de winkel wil graag verkopen!!! sterkte voor allen die dit hebben...let ook even op de voeding.....prettige dag verder en zoek datgene wat bij je past aan middelen!  :Smile: 
Groeten....

----------


## christel1

Elisabeth, dat is niet streng, dat is gewoon logisch nadenken. Al de producten die je vrij op de markt kan krijgen zijn lapmiddeltjes. Mijn neefje had heel erge acné en is naar de huisarts gestapt, hij heeft 6 maand AB moeten nemen zonder ook maar 1 dag te vergeten, mocht geen alcohol drinken en mocht ook niet in de zon komen. En mijn dochter is visagiste, die heeft zijn broer tips gegeven om zijn huid dagelijks te reinigen en ook producten opdoen maar eens hij zich niet meer hield aan haar schema kwamen zijn puistjes terug en kon ze terug herbeginnen met zijn schema aan te passen. En met voeding heeft het echt niets te maken, dat zijn fabeltjes, misschien eens naar franstalige zenders kijken en ze hebben er ook al in NL onderzoek naar gedaan, het heeft niks te maken met te veel chocolade eten of te veel rood vlees. Bij jongens is het hormonaal gebonden en bij meisjes ook anders zouden ze de Diana pil niet gaan voorschrijven want wat zijn dat, inderdaad hormonen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Mooi om te horen dat je dochter je zoon zo goed kon helpen, want het voelt ellendig aan als je het hebt!  :Smile: 

met streng bedoel ik: ..als je zegt...geen reclame hier...tja dat weten wij, maar niemand is perfect toch?  :Embarrassment:  ik wijk er ook wel eens van af als er nood is... :Embarrassment:  we willen elkaar toch helpen? afzeiken kan iedereen, maar jij bent ook een vrouw met goede adviezen, dus lief mens, ik ga verder...een prettige dag en ik hoop dat het "goed" met je gaat in alle opzichten...Liefsssssss van Elisa

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 't was haar neefje die ze heeft geholpen want haar broer en zij hebben nooit jeugdpuistjes gehad, een geluk want het is helemaal niet leuk als je puber bent of ouder om ermee gekwetst of uitgelachen te worden. Ik had een hele goeie papa, 1 puistje en hij maakte al een afspraak met de dermatoloog :-) misschien dat ik daarom ook zo streng ben tov mijn kinderen en die van mijn tweelingzus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi jij daar Christel... :Big Grin:  hahahahahaha...bofkont met zo'n papa wat de pukkels betreft he? (knipoog) een strenge mama is niet erg als haar HART maar "groot" is!!! 
zeg lekker ding, jij bracht mij in de war met de zin: en mijn dochter is visagiste en die heeft zijn broer tips gegeven...moet ik dat nog snappen dan? hahahahaha mallerd.... :Big Grin:  zeg schat ik begrijp het nu volkomen hoor, dank je wel...trouwens: Hoe gaat het met je voetjes????  :Embarrassment:  Knuffel....

----------


## christel1

Mijn voeten zijn prima genezen Elisabeth, echt waar, je ziet me niet meer manken als ik stap en kan mijn gewone wandelingen al doen. Heb mijn hoge hakken nu nog niet echt geprobeerd, wel sleehakken van een cm of 8 en dat lukt prima, wel Clarks, dus goeie kwaliteit gekozen, gekocht in een outlet net over de Luxemburgse grens met België en ben er echt heel blij mee. Dezelfde dokter heeft ook mijn hand geopereerd, carpaal tunnelsyndroom en dat is ook heel hard meegevallen mits de nodige pijnstilling want 1 keer had ik te lang gewacht en dan moet ik overgeven van de pijn en dat is nu niet echt de bedoeling. Heb er nog een beetje last in maar is normaal, is ook nog maar 5 weken geleden dat de ingreep is gebeurd en hopelijk dit jaar geen ingrepen meer, is genoeg geweest, zeker de metaal allergie die nog terug te vinden is in mijn bloed van de pinnetjes die ze in mijn voeten hebben geplaatst uit edelmetaal maar waar ik een allergische reactie op heb gemaakt, vol galbulten dus en onhoudelijke jeuk over heel mijn lichaam dus allergie pillen slikken elke avond of ook overdag als ik zo een aanval voel aankomen maar voor de rest is alles oké. Mijn dochter heeft een andere job gevonden, ze gaat nu werken bij Makro Metro, bijna grootste groothandel en detailhandel van België maar ook met een paar winkels in NL en hoofdkantoor in Duitsland, ze mag een traineeship volgen van 6 maand, kan verlengd worden om daarna een afdeling te leiden die het beste bij haar past, ook inkopen, indelen, productanalyse, verkoop en alles wat erbij hoort, op 1 feb start ze daar. Dus ze leeft op hoop want dat wou ze immers graag doen en zo een kans krijg je maar 1 keer in je leven. Haar masterdiploma komt nu toch nog van pas want anders mocht ze zelfs niet aan de opleiding beginnen en het is goed betaald voor een starter, 1750 netto en dan nog km vergoeding en nog legale voordelen erbij zoals pensioenfonds en ook hospitalisatie verzekering en eco cheques. Dus komt wel in orde met haar. En verder gaat alles hier zijn gewone gangetje, mama opruimen en kinderen de boel over hoop zetten. Ga nu eerst mijn hond uitlaten, daarna afwassen en dan nog wat opruimen en uitzieken, heb een bronchitis dus dat moet ook verzorgd worden. Nog een fijne dag. (Wat haat ik die reclame hier, is niet meer hetzelfde dan vroeger), dikke knuffel iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel....ik zie nu pas dat je wat schreef...er gebeurd soms zoveel ellende om mij heen dat ik ff niet alert was op je schrijven....inmiddels ben ik een jaartje ouder geworden en Bhody mijn hondje is alweer 5 jaar (in december) ik heb hem in november laten catreren Christel? ik vond het heel zielig maar het moest gewoon.....hoe is het met u Sam?.... :Big Grin: 
dank je wel...wat geweldig dat het n u een stuk beter gaat met je voeten, je mooie onderdanen die je kunt hullen in mooi schoeisel van een goed merk, wat meteen een stuk beter en zachter aan je voeten voelt!!! goed gedaan....je hebt ook enorm pech dat je zo allergisch bent voor veel metaal...ach do liebe....maar je gaat vooruit...top hoor?  :Embarrassment:  ik ben blij voor jou....sterkte....

wat een geweldige kans voor je mooie dochter...Super goed he? mama is trots en ruimt de bende wel op he? hahahahaha...laat ze maar "kostgeld" betalen die kinderen van jou!!!! sterkte met je bronchitus, ik hoop dat het nu wat beter mag gaan...
en die reclame? ach dat valt wel mee, wij doen dat ook wel eens toch? je was vast niet zo lekker, want dan haal je flink uit...hahahahaha..ben ik ook heeeeeeeel goed in...dag lieverd....pas goed op jezelf...ik mis veel mensen hier...jammer.....doegieeeeeeeeee
Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sadekeshia

Voor (kleine) jeugdpuistjes die je vaak op het voorhoofd of op de wangen ziet, kun je ook benzoyl peroxide kopen
is heel goedkoop en bij bijna elke apotheek zo te koop
het werkt hetzelfde als tandpasta idd uitdrogend maar het is speciaal voor jeugdpuistjes.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sadekeshia: Dank je wel voor je tips...er zijn altijd mensen die dit heel graag willen weten...de 1 heeft baat bij dit, en een ander bij dat...fijne dag verder...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

